# Jackson Lake Pot Tournament June 6, 2009



## anglerEd (May 26, 2009)

Sign up for our next JLPT Series event at Jackson Lake on June 6, 09. View the details and REGISTER at:

http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/index.html

Be at Berrys Boat Ramp for a safe light blast off, Saturday, June 6th. This is the 6th tournament of our 8 event Jackson Lake Pot Tournament Spring/Summer series. The series of 8 tournaments will be followed by a 2 day competition for the accumilated Classic Pot. See rules for Classic eligibility(fish 6 of 8).

In addition to 1 in 5 payback, big fish pots, and a Classic pot, we are in points competition for three free rides in our 2 day July Classic. Just $40 puts you in the game, so don't let the fun and friendly competition go down without you.

Use this thread for all subjects related to our past or future event. Planning to fish the next one? Let us know here and please register at the web site.


----------



## brian lee (May 27, 2009)

sorry guys cant make this one. my little girl is turning 2. also John will be @ the beach renewing his vows


----------



## fishdoc (May 28, 2009)

keg party?


----------



## Basshunter21 (May 29, 2009)

See ya'll there....fishin that is not the keg party


----------



## fishdoc (May 29, 2009)

2 yr old birthday Party=keg party at Brians...........


----------



## sheetsrep (May 29, 2009)

Bringing a toy gets you all the beer you can drink


----------



## brian lee (May 29, 2009)

why not . ........... someone get the ladies lined up


----------



## Marks500 (May 31, 2009)

fishdoc said:


> Thank You to those who showed this Sat. Results are as follows
> 1st Michael Dike jr/ Ed Cavender 9.53lb and BF 3.88lb
> 2nd Stooksberry/Elder 8.74
> 3rd James Wood/Bernie Mccart 8.00lb
> Hope to see you at our next event at West Point in 2 weeks. Mike



Arent these The results for The USABassin Tournament? Just didnt want people to get confused cause this is the JLPT thread.


----------



## fishdoc (May 31, 2009)

Thank you Mark, fixed it. Update those points.


----------



## Marks500 (Jun 1, 2009)

fishdoc said:


> Thank you Mark, fixed it. Update those points.



I will do, Send me the results sooner...lol


----------



## fishdoc (Jun 2, 2009)

Points? Were at 8 boats for this weekend. Dont forget to preregiser just a couple tournys left before the Classic.


----------



## Basshunter21 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey mike or ed...are we doing the night tournament still.....I really hope we are...especially being that it's hotter then a three pecker billy goat!!!


----------



## fishdoc (Jun 3, 2009)

No, its a day tourny ck out the schedule on the   http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/  We had a schedule conflict with another tourny. Three pecker Billy Goat?? Thats funny...


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, I've been informed that Ed's boat is in the shop. He's going to fish with Mike. If anybody wants a co angler or wants to get in on this tournament, pm me and let me know.

Thanks, Lane

PS...I've got the entry fees


----------



## anglerEd (Jun 4, 2009)

Laneybird said:


> Well, I've been informed that Ed's boat is in the shop. He's going to fish with Mike. If anybody wants a co angler or wants to get in on this tournament, pm me and let me know.
> 
> Thanks, Lane
> 
> PS...I've got the entry fees



Bummer!


----------



## fishdoc (Jun 5, 2009)

Points are updated, and registration is up to date on the wb site. We hope to see you there.  Dont forget to register ,Ill print it out at 9pm This evening. Ill be at the gas pump dock with my clip board be early we need to roll out right at safe lite.Mike 478/363/0871


----------



## Basshunter21 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey  guys there's an error with the website.....won't let you go to it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Jun 8, 2009)

It is in the process of being updated... It will be up shortly... Trying to get it updated quickly this time.


----------



## anglerEd (Jun 8, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> Trying to get it updated quickly this time.


Awesome!


----------



## Marks500 (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry I forgot to hit the Publish button after the Site was updated on Monday when It was done.. Ed Called me today and told me I forgot... Its up now...sorry for the delay.


----------

